# At Lake Cachuma This Weekend



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We're at Lake Cachuma in Santa Barbara right now!! Using the cell phone to access the internet and it's working really well. Faster than dial-up! Got a cable from Verizon and through their software, I'm using something called National Access. Can't believe how fast it is! Just wonder how much it costs.....still haven't been able to figure that part out.

Nice weather up here. About 80 degrees out with clear blue skies. Having problems with the 30 amp connection, so have to use the 15 amp plug. The connection at the box is making snap-crackle-pop sounds with whiffs of ozone. "We'll get to it as soon as we can sir....." "Uh-huh....." Just hope it doesn't fry anything like our electronics. I'd run an extension cord to another hookup, but it's totally packed this weekend.

We've had at least three sets of people ask about the Outback. They all seem to be fascinated by the rear slide!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> We're at Lake Cachuma in Santa Barbara right now!! Using the cell phone to access the internet and it's working really well. Faster than dial-up! Got a cable from Verizon and through their software, I'm using something called National Access. Can't believe how fast it is! Just wonder how much it costs.....still haven't been able to figure that part out.
> 
> Nice weather up here. About 80 degrees out with clear blue skies. Having problems with the 30 amp connection, so have to use the 15 amp plug. The connection at the box is making snap-crackle-pop sounds with whiffs of ozone. "We'll get to it as soon as we can sir....." "Uh-huh....." Just hope it doesn't fry anything like our electronics. I'd run an extension cord to another hookup, but it's totally packed this weekend.
> 
> We've had at least three sets of people ask about the Outback. They all seem to be fascinated by the rear slide!!


Sounds like a nice place to be right now







Glad you're Outbacking!
Just curious, do you have a laptop connected to your verizon phone? I have no idea about anything beyond my desktop at home









Have fun!
Dawn


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to the beautiful central coast. Are you heading into Los Osos for wine tasting? There is also a really nice lavender farm and miniature horse farm in Los Osos (10-15 min drive from Cachuma). Enjoy your stay and wave as you pass thru Camarillo on your way home.

Andy


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Having problems with the 30 amp connection, so have to use the 15 amp plug. The connection at the box is making snap-crackle-pop sounds with whiffs of ozone. "We'll get to it as soon as we can sir....." "Uh-huh....." Just hope it doesn't fry anything like our electronics. I'd run an extension cord to another hookup, but it's totally packed this weekend.

We had similar service at Lake Casitas last month. A fellow camper was locked into the ladie's restroom(stinky








) finally let out by a nearby family, and the campground's reply was"well, can't fix it now, just bring a screwdriver to the bathroom with you"







. Does't everyone bring a screwdriver to the BR with them?


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

alebar17 said:


> Having problems with the 30 amp connection, so have to use the 15 amp plug. The connection at the box is making snap-crackle-pop sounds with whiffs of ozone. "We'll get to it as soon as we can sir....." "Uh-huh....." Just hope it doesn't fry anything like our electronics. I'd run an extension cord to another hookup, but it's totally packed this weekend.
> 
> We had similar service at Lake Casitas last month. A fellow camper was locked into the ladie's restroom(stinky
> 
> ...


Magazine, yes. Makita, no. Going to Casitas at end of the month however so I might just have to.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> We're at Lake Cachuma in Santa Barbara right now!! Using the cell phone to access the internet and it's working really well. Faster than dial-up! Got a cable from Verizon and through their software, I'm using something called National Access. Can't believe how fast it is! Just wonder how much it costs.....still haven't been able to figure that part out.
> 
> Nice weather up here. About 80 degrees out with clear blue skies. Having problems with the 30 amp connection, so have to use the 15 amp plug. The connection at the box is making snap-crackle-pop sounds with whiffs of ozone. "We'll get to it as soon as we can sir....." "Uh-huh....." Just hope it doesn't fry anything like our electronics. I'd run an extension cord to another hookup, but it's totally packed this weekend.
> 
> We've had at least three sets of people ask about the Outback. They all seem to be fascinated by the rear slide!!


Sounds like a nice place to be right now







Glad you're Outbacking!
Just curious, do you have a laptop connected to your verizon phone? I have no idea about anything beyond my desktop at home









Have fun!
Dawn
[/quote]
Sorry Dawn, yeah, I have the laptop connected to the cell phone. Guess I wasn't very clear. I get so excited by stuff like this, I forget the important details! I'm such a techno-geek, sometimes I even drive myself crazy!
I'm just amazed at the speed that I can surf the web at! Sheesh...here I go again......


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

HandyAndy said:


> Welcome to the beautiful central coast. Are you heading into Los Osos for wine tasting? There is also a really nice lavender farm and miniature horse farm in Los Osos (10-15 min drive from Cachuma). Enjoy your stay and wave as you pass thru Camarillo on your way home.
> 
> Andy


Nope, no wine tasting on this trip. I have been enjoying several frosty Heinekens from the Outback fridge though!

We took the girls fishing this afternoon after daddy went and got himself a fishing pole and license at the tackle shop. I had to ask the sales girl to show me how to put everything together as it's been quite a few years since I last touched a fishing pole. Thought the only thing we'd catch would be a sunburn, but I actually got a couple of bluegills (or something). Got a lot of ooohs, ahhs, and "yuk's" from the kids when I took the fish off the hook and threw them back. They were pretty impressed with the old man, and had great fun with the whole experience.

Tonight we went to the astronomy exhibit at the theater here. They had a couple telescopes set up, but with an almost full moon, it's not easy to see very much. Still interesting for a lot of people, and the kids got a kick out of it.

This has been a trip to definitely file under "priceless memories" !!

We'll wave on the way home tomorrow. I actually remembered there was a member in Camarillo as we passed through on the way here. I think it was the post about the mental hospital thing!

Such a pretty night. Warm, crickets, and owls hooting. Sigh.....


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Welcome to the beautiful central coast. Are you heading into Los Osos for wine tasting? There is also a really nice lavender farm and miniature horse farm in Los Osos (10-15 min drive from Cachuma). Enjoy your stay and wave as you pass thru Camarillo on your way home.
> 
> Andy


Nope, no wine tasting on this trip. I have been enjoying several frosty Heinekens from the Outback fridge though!

We took the girls fishing this afternoon after daddy went and got himself a fishing pole and license at the tackle shop. I had to ask the sales girl to show me how to put everything together as it's been quite a few years since I last touched a fishing pole. Thought the only thing we'd catch would be a sunburn, but I actually got a couple of bluegills (or something). Got a lot of ooohs, ahhs, and "yuk's" from the kids when I took the fish off the hook and threw them back. They were pretty impressed with the old man, and had great fun with the whole experience.

Tonight we went to the astronomy exhibit at the theater here. They had a couple telescopes set up, but with an almost full moon, it's not easy to see very much. Still interesting for a lot of people, and the kids got a kick out of it.

This has been a trip to definitely file under "priceless memories" !!

We'll wave on the way home tomorrow. I actually remembered there was a member in Camarillo as we passed through on the way here. I think it was the post about the mental hospital thing!

Such a pretty night. Warm, crickets, and owls hooting. Sigh.....[/quote]

Sounds great! I'm not overly familiar with Cachuma, but do they have full or partial hook ups/is there an area that you would recommend? Other than the 30 amps problem, any others?
I'm sure more priceless memories to come
Barb
ps-how about joining the Pismo rally in October? shy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> We're at Lake Cachuma in Santa Barbara right now!! Using the cell phone to access the internet and it's working really well. Faster than dial-up! Got a cable from Verizon and through their software, I'm using something called National Access. Can't believe how fast it is! Just wonder how much it costs.....still haven't been able to figure that part out.
> 
> Nice weather up here. About 80 degrees out with clear blue skies. Having problems with the 30 amp connection, so have to use the 15 amp plug. The connection at the box is making snap-crackle-pop sounds with whiffs of ozone. "We'll get to it as soon as we can sir....." "Uh-huh....." Just hope it doesn't fry anything like our electronics. I'd run an extension cord to another hookup, but it's totally packed this weekend.
> 
> We've had at least three sets of people ask about the Outback. They all seem to be fascinated by the rear slide!!


Sounds great with hooking up to your cel phone
Sounds like they need to replace some breaker to service the site
It's always great to have people ask about the Outbacks









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I used to take the family to Lake Cachuma for the day when I lived in Lompoc! Cool place. Seems to me you couldn't swim there or something.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Yep, no swimming or anything like that because the lake is used as a water supply. You can put your stinky, oily, dripping gas boat in it, but not your hand LOL!!!

The recreation area is huge with something like more than 500 camp sites. There's a hundred or so full hookups with water/electric/sewer and 50 or 60 partial sites with water and electric. The rest are dry sites. We've done full and dry but never a partial.

It's really a nice place to camp but it gets crowded on the weekends, especially in summer. There are several playgrounds, a general store, gas station, swimming pool, a nature center and a whole bunch more. You can check it out a little at http://www.sbparks.org/DOCS/Cachuma.html

We did a little more fishing this morning before we left and caught two more whatever fishies they are - bluegill or crappies. We had such a good time, it was a real drag to come home. I'd post some pictures, but I haven't been able to figure out how to get them into the text of a post. I'll see if I gan figger it out.

Traffic was terrible coming home on the 101 southbound. We finally passed a crash in Ventura that involved a Wildwood trailer somehow. There was a bunch of fluid on the ground and it looked like the slide-out was damaged and things were hanging off the side of the trailer


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, lemme see if I can stick a couple of pics in here....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photos! Looks like you had a really nice getaway with your family








I strongly dislike the drive home on the 101 South myself...traffic is bad and the drivers are scary. Glad to hear you made it home safely...
Dawn


----------

